# Self Defense Laws for Bears and Gators



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the laws are regarding killing a bear or gator in self defense? What about if the bear/gator is attacking your dog or livestock? Do the laws differ if the bear/gator is on your property or public property?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta do whatcha gotta do!!!!!!!! Thats they way I look at it anyway.. Not sure about the law..


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure what the law is, but who did you plan on telling if it happened?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

In south florida (not sure about here) If a gator is in your yard you need to call a licensed trapper to come remove it. if it eats your dog or cat, tough luck you can not shoot it. If your isolated, and can prove that you had no aveanue of escape and were directly attacked (you better have bite marks) than you may be able to get away with shooting it, but they are highly protected like the stupid manatee.
The attitude down there is your better off letting it take your leg off than pop one. If you give me a bit i can try and pm you with the specific FWC laws. 

TRP


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

This program permits the removal of alligators that pose a threat to people, pets, livestock, or property. It is illegal for members of the general public to kill, capture or relocate nuisance alligators. In 2010, FWC received 14,418 nuisance alligator complaints. Nuisance alligator trappers were issued 10,784 permits and removed over 5,800 nuisance alligators.

Here is what is on the FWC website.

here is the link....

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/alligator/

TRP


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Ask Joe ( Pinksnappertrapper) about the Gator situation on HIS property. Police told him it was a felony to shoot it even if the thing was attacking him, then cops and FWC guy show up in like 20 minutes. I would have personaly never called the police and shot the thing if it were coming at me.:whistling:. New belt and wallet as well as some fried tail.*


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

I have yet to hear of an aggressive Florida black bear. Sure, a nuisance bear but not an aggressive one. 

Considering how strict they are on the public interfering with gators i would imagine you would be put in the slammer for shooting a bear in Florida, they are at least threatened


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I think in FL they have to be in your house and if not they must be armed.

But seriously if there are no witnesses then don't report it and if there are then they should be able to prove your story. :whistling:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

fenbields5 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the laws are regarding killing a bear or gator in self defense? What about if the bear/gator is attacking your dog or livestock? Do the laws differ if the bear/gator is on your property or public property?


If my dog (cat in my case), grandkids, or any other family member were in danger from a person, gator, bear, or any other animal (on my property), the law would not be an issue. I have the God given right to protect me or mine. 
I would however, not talk about it. :whistling:
Sea-r-cy


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

To heck with the law. If it's a human or creature of any kind threatening you or your familythat would need to be one dead sombiotch!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I had a 7 foot gator on my property and had my glock in my hand and every step i took back he came towards me, i was going to shoot it in the head. I called 911 and she said the cops were on the way and if i shoot it its a federal crime, i said its coming at me and if i cant get away we will have to deal with that federal paperwork. 20 mins went by and here comes two cops. They had no idea what to do 45 mins later a trapper for fwc shots up with a piece of shit fishing rod with a trebble hook and threw on it one time it went towards the bait and i told the guy to let it eat, he looked at me and said i think i have does this a time or two, he tried to set the hook and bam it pulled. he set a line over night and the gator got hooked up and dided over night.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

arthurpete said:


> I have yet to hear of an aggressive Florida black bear. Sure, a nuisance bear but not an aggressive one.
> 
> Considering how strict they are on the public interfering with gators i would imagine you would be put in the slammer for shooting a bear in Florida, they are at least threatened


I can tell you that I had a black bear false charge me to within about 10 feet during archery deer season last year in the Ocala National Forest. This bear had ZERO fear of me, even when I was yelling at him and throwing my stool at him. I went back to camp and grabbed my CCW pistol, so at least I had some means to defend myself while I hunted that area.

Ed


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

http://vodpod.com/watch/1130005-its-coming-right-for-us-clips-south-park-studios

Reminds me of this south park


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

PensacolaEd said:


> I can tell you that I had a black bear false charge me to within about 10 feet during archery deer season last year in the Ocala National Forest. This bear had ZERO fear of me, even when I was yelling at him and throwing my stool at him. I went back to camp and grabbed my CCW pistol, so at least I had some means to defend myself while I hunted that area.
> 
> Ed


 Man it must have really scared you if you threw some Stool at it:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Too much junk said:


> Man it must have really scared you if you threw some Stool at it:laughing::laughing:


 Beat me to it!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you have to defend yourself, then do it. Just don't post pics or the story on here or another forum. I wouldn't tell a lot of people either. It's gotten out of control when the authorities say you can't defend yourself from an attacking animal. I understand that it is caused by the people that provoke the animals in order to shoot them, but I won't get bit or eaten because they abused the system.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Too much junk said:


> Man it must have really scared you if you threw some Stool at it:laughing::laughing:


 
Now that made me laugh! :laughing:


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

That bear had to be s**t faced after that.


----------

